# Why did the chicken cross the road



## KristyHall (Jan 26, 2011)

Why did the chicken cross the road...





To show the possum it could be done!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha, that is funny! 


I asked my self that question the other day when I saw my chicken crossing the road.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

KristyHall said:
			
		

> Why did the chicken cross the road...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He He ...


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 7, 2012)

KristyHall said:
			
		

> Why did the chicken cross the road...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

